# life in Britain between WW1-WW2



## Daivo (Feb 4, 2014)

hello, this is my first post on this forum and as most people it is probably for help.
anyway here goes. i am currently writing a fictional new take on vampires and other creatures of mystery and mix things up a bit with other dimensions (in which case if details of that specific time period are not 100% it does not matter as these dimensions consist of all the posible futures of earth) confusing maybe but it will be alot easier to explain with a couple hundred more words once i get to that part in my story. 
i am mainly interested in post war parents, lifestyle in a typical family house. room designs, foods, schooling, child labour...

also if you could provide references to early civilisation to be able to rewrite my own history to how i see fit for my book. thanks a lot for your time.

Daivo


----------



## Nickleby (Feb 4, 2014)

For future reference, you're much more likely to get good answers if you ask more-specific questions. It shows that you've already done some research and put some real thought into your project. "Early civilization," for instance, is an open-ended topic.


----------



## Daivo (Feb 6, 2014)

more importantly i would like to know more about life inbetween ww1-ww2 from the eyes of a growing boy, for example parenting, lifestyle, house style-decorations, etc
what got the kids excited, common toys, games..

and early civilisation such as sumer "mesopotamia" what lead them to settle there, and other races that existed at the same time or curious infomation i can mould like clay into my perfect "new take on history"   i am a fan of turning fact into fiction or making use of known mythology and making it my own style.
thanks for the help.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 6, 2014)

Try Juliet Gardiner's "The Thirties: An Intimate History".

I haven't read the book, but have read "The Blitz" and "Wartime Britain" and if it's anything like those two it will give a complete insight into life and society during the period.


----------



## Daivo (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks for the advice, taken note of all the books you have mentioned, next time i am over in the UK i shall check them out. 
what about a few movies which could be of use? i was considering watching goodnight uncle tom has been years since i have watched that and i am scared that now i am older and have more of a heart that the movie should come with "sliced onion warning" i shall get some tissues ready incase the waterworks start xD


----------

